# Aphria and Green Growth takeover



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I've read news about the attempted takeover from Green Growth.

I own stocks in Aphria and I was looking into insight regarding this development. I found out about it form my broker when they sent a letter with what "instructions" I would like to do regarding this. Although I am not sure what the options are.

I mean if they do take over, the shares would be converted. if I don't agree about that, then I would need to sell before the takeover happens correct?

The deadline seems to be in May


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If you don't want them to take over, do nothing. The default action is to vote against the takeover. 

If the takeover is approved (very unlikely), it will be announced before it actually happens, and you can sell your shares then.


----------

